# Knocked on the door



## Manny.s (Oct 16, 2015)

So yesterday I went to my local lodge to see if anyone was there and luckly there was. I meet with a few of the brothers and they were all glad I had so much interested in joining. They had me leave my number so the wm could contact me since he was out sick. Hopefully everything goes well and soon I can have the pleasure of joining the rest of you and be able to have the honor of calling you brothers.


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 17, 2015)

Excellent.  Expect it to take a few months before the brothers know you well enough to sign your petition.  Patience is one of the lessons we learn.  It's an early one.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 21, 2015)

Congratulations on taking the first step & as stated above patience is one of the first lesson we learn in Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 24, 2015)

Congratulations soon-to-be brother.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 24, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 24, 2015)

Report back


----------



## Levelhead (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats. Remember one thing. Their not your brothers yet! 
Good luck on your journey!


Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## Manny.s (Nov 8, 2015)

Update
I received a phone call from the wm inviting me to the stated dinner. I was a bit nervous when I first arrived not recognizing many faces but the brothers there made me feel at home. One of the brothers that I have been in contact with even offered to be my mentor now to fill out my petition and hope for the best.


----------

